# A gente



## dantheman39

Oi pessoal!

Eu sei que "a gente" pode ter o mesmo significado de "nós," mas eu quero evitar confusão.  Se eu quero falar de a gente em geral (quero dizer, de outra gente), e não de nós, ha outra frase que vocês têm para evitar as duvidas?  Ou simplesmente entendem pelo contexto?  Um exemplo:

           A gente está louca.

Isto pode significar que nós estamos loucos, ou que as outras pessoas em geral estão loucas, ou as dois coisas?  Vocês entendem o meu dilema? 

Obrigado pela ajuda,

    Daniel


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Realmente, a frase *A gente está louca* poderia ser interpretada de duas formas sem um contexto claro.

Caso queira referir-se a gente em geral, pode tentar:
*Essa gente/ As pessoas / Toda a gente/ O povo/ Todo mundo *- bem, não que eles signifiquem exatamente a mesma coisa, mas talvez resolvam.

E se o objetivo for falar de você e de outras pessoas, talvez "nós" seja a melhro opção, a menos que prefira um tom mais coloquial.

Até.:


----------



## dantheman39

Obrigado Tagarela!  Você esclareceu tudo!

Daniel


----------



## Waldoli

Olá,
eu ouvia, ainda no primário, que "*a gente*" é a forma do menor esforço ou preguiçosa de se usar um verbo sem se preocupar com a conjugação, visto que a terceira pessoa do singular é sempre mais fácil do que a primeira do plural; o costume pegou e praticamente se tornou regra, mas expressa um relaxamento. 
Concordo com Tagarela, tanto no usa adequado da palavra em si quanto à sugestão de se usar o "nos" quando a pessoa que fala está incluída no grupo. Abraços


----------



## ryba

Hola:

Otro tema sobre lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## nohayproblemas

Hola: 

  Una mujer brasileña dice: „Escuta, se aconteceu alguma coisa, se alguém te fez mal... A gente pode te ajudar.“

  Estoy un poco confundida en cuanto al uso de _gente_. ¿Es posible en este caso traducirlo como _yo te voy a ayudar_ o _nosotros te vamos a ayudar_? 


  Saludos


----------



## olivinha

_A gente_ uso informal -> nosotros


----------



## nohayproblemas

Gracias


----------



## vf2000

Alguém já parou pra pensar por que, em português, "a gente" virou "nós"?
Diante da estranheza que causa a muitos hispanohablantes o fato de "la gente" se referir a "nosotros", fiquei pensando se alguém tem uma teoria sociológica para explicar o que ocorre quando "os outros" se transformarem em "nós-outros", "nós-mesmos". Seria um sentimento altruísta ou egoísta essa mescla? Afinal, de quem eu estou falando quando digo:

"A gente não quer só comida
A gente quer comida
Diversão e arte
A gente não quer só comida
A gente quer saída
Para qualquer parte..."

Estou falando de mim ou de todo mundo?

Desculpem se estou filosofando demais, é que me ocorreu e resolvi compartilhar.
AXÉ


----------



## Nonstar

vf2000 said:


> Alguém já parou pra pensar por que, em português, "a gente" virou "nós"?
> Diante da estranheza que causa a muitos hispanohablantes o fato de "la gente" se referir a "nosotros", fiquei pensando se alguém tem uma teoria sociológica para explicar o que ocorre quando "os outros" se transformarem em "nós-outros", "nós-mesmos". Seria um sentimento altruísta ou egoísta essa mescla? Afinal, de quem eu estou falando quando digo:
> 
> "A gente não quer só comida
> A gente quer comida
> Diversão e arte
> A gente não quer só comida
> A gente quer saída
> Para qualquer parte..."
> 
> Estou falando de mim ou de todo mundo?
> 
> Desculpem se estou filosofando demais, é que me ocorreu e resolvi compartilhar.
> AXÉ



Não penso que seja filosofar demais não, vf2000. Muito interessante você ter tocado nesse ponto. Quando penso em _a gente_, penso que se refere a mim, a você, a quem quer que esteja envolvido. Penso na gente, exceto eu mesmo, e, noutro momento, em mim, contigo, convosco. Ou, todo mundo, sem exceção.
Trata-se de empatia, solidariedade. Pelo menos me parece.


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Diante da estranheza que causa a muitos hispanohablantes o fato de "la gente" se referir a "nosotros", fiquei pensando se alguém tem uma teoria sociológica para explicar o que ocorre quando "os outros" se transformarem em "nós-outros", "nós-mesmos".


 
Do fenómeno sociológico, não sei, mas acho que, tal como você põe a questão, parece estar a partir do princípio de que _'a gente'_ alguma vez significou _'os outros'_ em português e que o seu sentido evoluiu para '_nós_' ou que o seu significado lógico ou natural é _'os outros'_. Pode ser para os falantes do espanhol, que lá terão a sua maneira de ver, mas não vejo nada de ilógico e antinatural em que _'a gente'_ nos englobe e que, portanto, signifique _'nós'_. No fim de contas, há outros termos como _'o povo'_, por exemplo, aos quais não atribuimos o significado de _'os outros'_ quando nós fazemos parte desse colectivo. Mas podíamos atribuir, em boa verdade, se nisso convencionássemos. Aliás, creio até que os falantes do espanhol, na mesma condição de o falante fazer parte do grupo, também não atribuem a _'el pueblo'_ a acepção de _'terceiros, outros que não nós'_. Assim sendo, talvez a questão seja, no fundo, a de saber por que é que determinados colectivos nos incluem e outros nos excluem do seu significado. Não sei é se há resposta cabal ou universalmente válida para isso. Duvido, porque cá para mim o significado das palavras é o uso que o determina, logo foi pelo uso que os falantes do espanhol convencionaram que _'a gente'_ são os outros e o nosso uso, pelo contrário, resolveu incluir-nos. Talvez haja uma explicação sociológica para isso, não sei.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Talvez haja uma explicação sociológica para isso, não sei.



Tampouco sei de explicação sociológica, mas acho  muito interessante o assunto levantado por vf. Em mim ele suscita uma outra questão, que conduz a discussão para rumo diverso do aqui traçado. Peço desculpas antecipadas, portanto, pela derivação. A questão é sobre este mesmo tema da "inclusão identificadora"-"exclusão diferenciadora", mas com referência à forma espanhola _nosotros. 

_Sempre me chamou a atenção a aparente presença da ideia de alteridade nesse pronome. O DRAE dá corda para que os ignorantes em etimologia mantenhamos essa interpretação. No espaço reservado às notas etimológicas, registra sobre _nosotros:_ "_de nos y otros_". Ora, se somos "nós outros", é em relação a quem que se marca a fronteira identificadora; em relação a quem que "nós" se constitui como "outrem"? Ao ouvinte? No uso presente, este não é, evidentemente o caso.  

Quando trata, por outro lado,  do vocábulo _nos, _o DRAE registra um seu uso particular - minoritário e antiquado; talvez uma espécie de "sobrevivência linguística" - que se coaduna com o uso do português _nós_: _"venga  a nos el tu reino; ruega por nos Santa Madre de Dios". 

_Sei que o "salto" no raciocínio é brutal, mas não haveria aí indícios de que, nalgum momento da evolução do espanhol, a primeira pessoa do plural possa ter admitido duas formas: uma _inclusiva _e outra _exclusiva_, como ocorre noutra línguas mundo afora? Nos_otros_, como sabemos_,_ já não tem absolutamente nada de exclusivo (_excluyente_), mas será que não teria mantido no plano da forma algo que teria perdido no plano do sentido: a ideia de exclusão do ouvinte?

Conjectura descompromissada. Mas talvez alguém por aqui se anime a colocá-la mais firmemente em pé - ou, é claro, a derrubá-la de vez.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> A questão é sobre este mesmo tema da "inclusão identificadora"-"exclusão diferenciadora", mas com referência à forma espanhola _nosotros. _


 
Bem visto!


----------



## Istriano

Quando a gente usa *nós *os espanhóis evitam:


_Nós estudantes temos que ler muito.
Los estudiantes tenemos que leer mucho._


----------

